# New litters



## Agoutigoo

currently have 2 litters at the moment. Test matings so not 100% sure what colours i'll get 

day 2/3


----------



## Agoutigoo

day 4/5


----------



## firstmice

Gorgeous!


----------



## Agoutigoo

> Gorgeous!


they are super cute this bunch


----------



## firstmice

o I'm in love :love1

I don't suppose any of these will be for sale??


----------



## Agoutigoo

> o I'm in love :love1
> 
> I don't suppose any of these will be for sale??


2 are already reserved (the blue with the headspot and one of the blues with half white tail).
The rest will be for sale yes (which are 1 self black and 3 blues with white on tails) I think thats their colours anyways :? 
all are does


----------



## firstmice

I have pm'd you


----------



## Agoutigoo

1 week old


----------



## firstmice

aHHHHH look at them!! Just gorgeous!!
keep the pics coming


----------



## andypandy29us

If you dont manage to get one of these I should have some blues available in about 4 weeks


----------



## Agoutigoo

line up from this morning


----------



## firstmice

Just yummy, thankyou for posting that, our middle Daughter left for uni today, been crying for ages 

Really enjoying watching these babies grow


----------



## Agoutigoo

> Just yummy, thankyou for posting that, our middle Daughter left for uni today, been crying for ages
> 
> Really enjoying watching these babies grow


awww bless you x

day 11 for this lot. Looks like most of the blue girls are tans with one pied tan.


----------



## firstmice

squeeeee they are so gorgeous! What colours are mum and Dad?


----------



## Agoutigoo

blue and blue tan


----------



## moustress

Mouse babies are the thing I miss most about not having a mousery anymore.

Thanks, and keep those photos coming. I am loving it!


----------



## firstmice

Agoutigoo said:


> blue and blue tan


Lovely


----------



## firstmice

andypandy29us said:


> If you dont manage to get one of these I should have some blues available in about 4 weeks


Sent you a pm


----------



## Agoutigoo

we sees :mrgreen:


----------



## firstmice

OMG!!!! Peepers!! I looove them  :love1 :love1

Sorry but they are soooo cute


----------



## Agoutigoo

sorry i haven't updated for a few days. 
babies day 16


----------



## firstmice

Wow how much they have changed! Looking gorgeous


----------



## Agoutigoo

day 18
actually look like proper mice now


----------



## firstmice

O my goodness! little stunners  I can not get over how quickly they change!
I'm enjoying watching them grow thanks for posting all the pics


----------



## Agoutigoo

> O my goodness! little stunners  I can not get over how quickly they change!
> I'm enjoying watching them grow thanks for posting all the pics


ur welcome.  
I almost always take photos of my litters (have about 6 folders now) its a good way to document their growth and compare litters with each other.


----------



## firstmice

Great idea  Keeping my eyes peeled for the next update  x


----------



## Agoutigoo

3 weeks old today! are super crazy and love climbing everywhere


----------



## moustress

Just lovely!


----------



## firstmice

Adorable   getting so big!!!


----------



## Agoutigoo

Sorry its taking so long between updates. I've broken my camera which will be fixed asap (or as soon as i find that tiny screwdriver).
babies have gotten a little bigger and are starting to look more mouse-like everyday, still a little bit pingy until you actually get them in your hands. Also managed to pull one of my favorite jumpers into their cage and chew it to pieces although i suspect that the doe was mainly to blame :lol:


----------



## Agoutigoo

the best my phone camera has to offer


----------



## Alexis

Aw, they are so cute!


----------



## Rainy_Days

Beautiful babies, blue mice are my favourite!!


----------



## firstmice

Agoutigoo said:


> Sorry its taking so long between updates. I've broken my camera which will be fixed asap (or as soon as i find that tiny screwdriver).
> babies have gotten a little bigger and are starting to look more mouse-like everyday, still a little bit pingy until you actually get them in your hands. Also managed to pull one of my favorite jumpers into their cage and chew it to pieces although i suspect that the doe was mainly to blame :lol:


This made me laugh . O no not a tiny screw driver like the ones in Christmas crackers!! Lol x


----------



## firstmice

Agoutigoo said:


> the best my phone camera has to offer


Lovely pic look at those beautiful ears  just gorgeous  thankyou x


----------



## Agoutigoo

photos at 4 weeks! much more well behaved now


----------



## firstmice

O lovely  hello gorgeous babies!! I can't believe how big they are !!
Do they start calming down at 4 weeks then?  x


----------



## Agoutigoo

It depends on the line really. I know some varieties are more bonkers than others. 
This lot have been quite calm from the beginning really, most of mine get over their pingy stage after 3 weeks. Although have a black self doe who still does the leap of faith from my hands without warning :lol:. fortunately never breeding from her, any litter of hers would not be for the faint of heart.


----------



## firstmice

sounds like fun  can't wait to have babies of my own


----------



## Agoutigoo

Well the smallest doe with the headspot somehow managed to mold herself between the bars on top of her tank. :shock:
Found her in one of the draws in the spare room :roll: not sure what's more odd, that she went there, or that it was one of the first places I looked.


----------



## firstmice

Ooo little monkey! :lol:


----------



## Agoutigoo

photo taken on Saturday at 5 weeks


----------



## firstmice

O look how big they got! Just beautiful


----------



## moustress

The middle one of the three on the bottom: wow! Is that a dark blue? :? ( I just looked back and see that you do have a black in the litter) And is that the mum in the upper right corner? If not, that's a dang big 5 week old!


----------



## Agoutigoo

Yeah doe in top right is defiantly not 5 weeks. Would be nice if my 5 week olds were that big tho!!


----------

